
On Oscar Wilde and Plagiarism - samclemens
http://publicdomainreview.org/2016/01/13/on-oscar-wilde-and-plagiarism/
======
dang
Monty Python did a bit about this:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UxXW6tfl2Y0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UxXW6tfl2Y0).

------
sourdesi
There's also a (pretty great) song by The Smiths related to this:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bwv23yz_OrI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bwv23yz_OrI)

The lyrics are meant to be ironic since they condemn plagiarism while praising
Wilde and consciously containing bits of plagiarism itself. Morrissey, the
lyricist and vocalist, was well known for plagiarizing and even ripped some
lines off of Oscar Wilde in a few songs.

------
kafkaesq
"Good artists copy; great artists steal"

[http://quoteinvestigator.com/2013/03/06/artists-
steal/](http://quoteinvestigator.com/2013/03/06/artists-steal/)

